

10 Great Blogs for a Developer's RSS Feed - sheldor
http://www.hitcents.com/blog/post/10-great-blogs-developers-rss-feed

======
sheldor
I know all these "best of" lists are mostly irrelevant but this one is pretty
decent and contains absolute musts.

~~~
quorn3000
Why 10 though?

If there's one more that is as good as the other 10 then I'm happy with 11.

If there're one or two to make it a round number, I don't want to know about
them.

The poster is taking the role of curator. Having 10 makes me think they
haven't been disciplined, an important activity in curation.

